

Google Code Jam 2011 - helwr
http://code.google.com/codejam

======
sebkomianos
Worst timing ever: final year exams.

But I'll look at it during June, as a set of exercises.

~~~
Zev
Think I may have downvoted you, sorry about that -- on iPhone.

But, anytime during May or June will run into final conflicts, not just early
May. So, early May is as good a time as any.

~~~
sebkomianos
What about July and August though? Yes, they are the most "summery" months but
if you want to participate you participate. :)

(no worries for the downvote)

------
singular
Excellent, this should be great practice for interview-type algo problems and
just applied algo problem solving in general. Good timing, as I am making my
nth attempt at going through an algo book and getting this shit down. :-)

------
AdamTReineke
I'd forgotten about that, thanks for posting!

